# Charter-Spanish Virgins



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone refer me to a bareboat charter operation in Puerto Rico for the Spanish Virgins?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t know of any in PR but the Spanish Virgins are a nice downwind sail from St. Thomas, where there are plenty of charter companies.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

check with Playa Del Rey Marina, Fajardo, PR for bareboats, but VIP or CYOA in St. Thomas may allow you to go to Spanish Virgins. Nice run down, long beat back in short, steep seas unless you wait for the weather. Worth the trip to Esperanza.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Talk to Glenn at VIP. If you have enough experence I am sure he would allow you to explore the Spanish Virgins. 

John


----------

